# Discovered a new local bottle today



## logan.the.collector (Apr 4, 2021)

I made my first trip to my bottle dump this year and found a broken bottle from Tupper Lake NY that was previously undiscovered. Unfortunately it is too broken to be fully identifiable, but there are no sodas or beers I have seen in this design in a 24 ounce variety. West End Brewing Co. is the only company that even had "Co." in the name and didn't look like this, so I don't know what this one could be.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 4, 2021)

That's very Interesting & a great thrill to find something that's possibly super rare. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Apr 4, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> I made my first trip to my bottle dump this year and found a broken bottle from Tupper Lake NY that was previously undiscovered. Unfortunately it is too broken to be fully identifiable, but there are no sodas or beers I have seen in this design in a 24 ounce variety. West End Brewing Co. is the only company that even had "Co." in the name and didn't look like this, so I don't know what this one could be.
> View attachment 222751



there often is still the odd local bottle were not aware of even if you think you've seen everything , it seems there is still some we haven't 

I'd imagine there is local bottles from my area I've yet to see in person


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 4, 2021)

RCO said:


> there often is still the odd local bottle were not aware of even if you think you've seen everything , it seems there is still some we haven't
> 
> I'd imagine there is local bottles from my area I've yet to see in person


It's really fascinating. I seem to come across a new one every year or two. Now I gotta get to the bottom of this one and identify what it is haha.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 4, 2021)

Have you ever heard of the Wawbeek Spring Water Co. of Tupper Lake?


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 4, 2021)

Sucks when you find something new but there's nothing identifiable! I had the same thing about 2 weeks ago but didn't even bother posting it because i was in the dumps. This is either an unlisted variant or new unlisted company. Either way, what the hell am I supposed to do with this? Nothing at all I suppose


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 4, 2021)

Maybe W.E.B. Co. from Tupper Lake?


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 4, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Have you ever heard of the Wawbeek Spring Water Co. of Tupper Lake?


I've never even seen either of the bottles you mentioned! Where did you find that info and the photo???? That's so awesome!


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 4, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Maybe W.E.B. Co. from Tupper Lake?View attachment 222762


Actually wait a minute, W.E.B co is West End Brewing Co! Still never seen a variant like that. But Wawbeek Spring Water Co? Never heard of such a thing! Do you have any more information?


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 4, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Sucks when you find something new but there's nothing identifiable! I had the same thing about 2 weeks ago but didn't even bother posting it because i was in the dumps. This is either an unlisted variant or new unlisted company. Either way, what the hell am I supposed to do with this? Nothing at all I suppose View attachment 222761


It's certainly sad when you find one like that I agree a hundred percent. I left my piece at the dump, but I at least got the photo. Hoping to find more pieces to confirm its identity!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 5, 2021)

DO YOU HAVE THESE?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 5, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Actually wait a minute, W.E.B co is West End Brewing Co! Still never seen a variant like that. But Wawbeek Spring Water Co? Never heard of such a thing! Do you have any more information?




Another name for the West End Brewing Co in Tupper Lake was Donovan Bottling Works. LEON.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 6, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Another name for the West End Brewing Co in Tupper Lake was Donovan Bottling Works. LEON.


Leon, you have been so helpful finding information for me. I do in fact own both of those bottles! The GA Cronkrite variant I have with the seal, and the McClusky (spelling error for McCloskey) & Merkel is one I snagged off Etsy the same year. They are cherished pieces as the Cronkrite is very vare especially. I had no idea Donovan's was another name for West End Brewing Co in Tupper, because I also happen to have a Donovan's slug plate! This is very interesting information.

All I have to ask is where do you find these photos? Do you own those? Also, where did you find the information about Donovan's being linked to West End, and do you have any information about Wawbeek Spring Water Co that you mentioned earlier? I would love to read about it if you have an article or something where you've found this knowledge. I really appreciate your help, too. You've given me some crucial information already that not even local collectors know.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2021)

I got this info @ pics from the internet. Pics below. LEON.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 7, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I got this info @ pics from the internet. Pics below. LEON.
> 
> View attachment 222880View attachment 222881


Thank you so much Leon. I appreciate all of the help! Now I gotta keep my eyes peeled for a Wawbeek Spring Water bottle, haha.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2021)

Did you notice the Secretary & Treasurer of Wawbeek was the same Donovan as Donovan Bottling Works? Both Articles from 1915 I believe. LEON.


----------

